# PowerHouse Amuse.



## The Pretender (Apr 9, 2008)

Will PowerHouse Amuse GT-R R35 tuning parts availeble in the UK. ?

Carbon fibre front splitter, Carbon fibre rear spoiler, Titanium exhaust + Cats and adjustable lowering springs.

Like in this movie: YouTube - Best Motoring: Amuse GT-R

Jarod.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Amuse 35 GT-R PHANTOM driven by Mr,Tanabe was 1 minute 49 seconds in Fuji Speed Way 1th april.
The tire were stock (DUNLOP SP SPORT 600DSST), also the brakes were stock.
Now R1 TITAN EXTRA STTI + R1 SPORT CATALYST (NO2)+ STRA IGT CATALYST(NO1)
Hi-Tech ROM HBL, Front Undersweep diffuser, GT rear wing (FRP base + center Dry Carbon)

Boost 1.35 , 611.1ps/79.8Kgm 

Engine and gear box in good health


----------



## The Pretender (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.

Jarod.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Is it me or that rear spoiler look pissed, as one end piece is at 45 degree angle and the other is at a 90 degree angle.

Kp


----------



## The Pretender (Apr 9, 2008)

It's just the picture angle that make it look like this way.

Jarod.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

boost 1.35... jesus. perfect for the track. dread to think what happens on a public road when you nail the throttle then slam on the STOCK brakes... cos they're not that great when cold.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*Mmmm*

Turbo upgrade from HKS / Amuse


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ben commented on your new exhaust picture on facebook, Amuse stuff is a work of art!


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all i'm new to this forum and i'll post my car pictures soon. The Amuse exhaust looks the best but when i try to buy it from them 4 weeks ago they will not guarantee if the engine light will come on or not so i decide to go for mine's instead. They have two different ECU. The first one is very similar to Mine's but the second with 1.35 boost and you need to get the HKS EVC to go with it but they don't recommand to use outside of Japan for now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Parts update

Hi Tech ROM










Amuse ECU reflash with a selection of basic reflashes. The first of these is the Hi TECH-ROM BBL. this ECU features:

•	Boost increased to 0.85 kg/cm² up from 0.75 kg/cm² in the mid range 
•	Boost at high RPM increased to 0.8 kg/cm² up from 0.60 kg/cm² standard 
•	Fuel and ignition maps tuned - May be tuned to take into account non-standard exhaust 
•	Electronic throttle modified to increase low end response 
•	CVTC tuned for more mid range torque 
•	RPM Limiter raised to 7200rpm 
•	Speed Limiter removed 
Next is the Hi TECH-ROM HBL model. For a little bit more money you get a two mode boost controller installed on top of all the Hi TECH-ROM BBL features. The boost controller has two modes:
•	A - Standard operation. 0.85 kg/cm² - 0.8 kg/cm² as described in the BBL section 
•	B - 0.85 kg/cm² in the low-mid range with an increase to 0.95 - 1.05 kg/cm² at high RPM 
This dual mode boost control is designed to maintain the durability of the transmission as peak torque comes after the clutches are already fully engaged. With this setup over 500ps is easily achievable and Amuse say 570ps is doable with their full exhaust system.


R1 Titan Extra STTI Exhaust




















This exhaust (8.9kg) shaves 8.5kg off the weight of the stock cat-back exhaust system while improving flow and looking awesome at the same time. 
There is also an R1-TITAN-RS-SILENT-STTI for those who need to not be waking up the neighbors every time they come home. The silent version weighs in a little heavier at 9.6 kg but this still a weight saving over stock. While it remains silent, this exhaust is good for up to 560ps! 


R1-TITAN-SPORTS-CAT-STTI










Power House Amuse have also come out with a range of sports catalytic converters/front pipes for various applications. The RS, SILENT and normal models. The RS is the lightest of the three weighing just 5.9kg (13.4kg standard). The SILENT version is obviously a bit heavier (9.0kg) and costs a bit more.
The regular model is the most expensive and heaviest of the lot at 9.35kg but is supposed to offer the longest lifespan.

R1000-NO,2 STRAIGHT STTI










These straight pipes eliminate two of the standard catalytic converters and weigh a lot less than their catalytic converter equipped counterparts above. Of course these aren’t street legal. They come in three flavours - a lightweight model (2.3kg,), a model compatible with Power House Amuse’s R1000-No1 Turbine Outlets (3.3kg,) and a SILENT model (7.2kg,).

R1000-No,1 TURBINE OUTLET










These dump pipes delete the other two catalytic converters normally attached to the turbochargers and save some weight in the process. 4.3kg versus the 10.3kg of the standard pipes..

R1-ADJUSTING-SUS KIT










Amuse have done a great job here of taking the standard Bilstein suspension and adding the ability to change springs out and raise/lower the ride height. The kit includes springs, strut tops, height adjusting collars and new rubber bump stops. its a good amount cheaper than aftermarket coilovers.

AMUSE FRONT UNDER DIFFUSER










A big part of the Amuse Phantom GT-R is the look. Much of this is created with unique aero parts such as the front diffuser. You can now buy this at the reasonable price. It even saves weight (0.4kg lighter than stock) while providing ample downforce. 

AMUSE DRY CARBON REAR WING










It’s unique look is sure to set you apart and added downforce is always good right.





Spec list


Ｈｉ ＴＥＣＨ-ＲＯＭ ＨＢＬ 
Ｒ１ ＴＩＴＡＮ　ＥＸＴＲＡ　STTI 
Ｒ１０００-Ｎｏ，１　ＴＵＲＢＩＮＥ　ＯＵＴＬＥＴ 
Ｒ１０００-Ｎｏ，１　ＴＵＲＢＩＮＥ　ＯＵＴＬＥＴ 
Ｒ１０００-Ｎｏ，２　ＳＴＲＡＩＧＨＴ　STTI 
Ｒ１-ＡＤＪＵＳＴＩＮＧ-ＳＵＳ　ＫＩＴ　（Ｆ：２０ｋ／Ｒ：１２ｋ） 
ＡＭＵＳＥ ＦＲＯＮＴ ＵＮＤＥＲ ＤＩＦＦＵＳＥＲ 
ＡＭＵＳＥ ＤＲＹ ＣＡＲＢＯＮ ＲＥＡＲ ＷＩＮＧ 
ＳＰ　ＳＰＯＲＴ　６００　ＤＳＳＴ 
Ｆ：２８５－３５－２０／Ｒ：２８５－３５－２０） 
Ｆ：１０．５Ｊ－２０／Ｒ：１０．５Ｊ－２０） 
ＳＰ－Ａ　ＨＡＮＳ 

Weight １６７４ｋｇ 
power ６１１ｐｓ／６２３４ｒｐｍ 
７５ｋｇ／３５７８ｒｐｍ


----------



## The Pretender (Apr 9, 2008)

Very cool pics, but this car is developed further and have now a complete different rear wing.

Jarod.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...those aero-parts look f**king p0rn0!!!!!!!!!! 

will you be fitting this stuff to yours benji? 

would look cool as f**k!! 

sorry for all the fing and blinding but jaysus. Nice shots!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> ...those aero-parts look f**king p0rn0!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> will you be fitting this stuff to yours benji?
> 
> ...




white R already has the sunline GT-Spec Titanium SR exhaust and straight pipe. But we've ordered the Amuse set up for a customer  

But yes your right, the above photo's are stunning !


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben

Did you dyno your car pre and post mods to see what effect they have?

David


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

Pure Sex...


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Love those pipes:bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

If any UK/Euro guys were hoping to get hold of an Amuse Ti exhaust for their R35, wait list is now back till end of September ! US and Asia have gone nuts for them

Luckly we have two sets on way to UK, but already asigned for cars.

Sunline Racing ti exhaust wait is 3 weeks and next month we hope to have the HKS Kansai verson to test.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice indeed Ben!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

2009 Nissan GT-R by PowerHouse Amuse -- Inside Line


2009 Nissan GT-R by PowerHouse Amuse -- Inside Line


DCD your photo's and words ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

old vid but quality still now


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

We are an Amuse dealer and can get any Amuse parts for you guys. Some parts do have a bit of a backorder at the moment, but shouldn't take too long.


----------

